# Can a goat bloat from hay?



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

My farmer dropped a new round bale of grass hay in our pasture this afternoon. When I went out to milk this evening, one of my does was HUGE! I've never seen a goat bloat before, but this is what I've always imagined it would look like it. 

She jumped on the milk stand fine, ate her grain fine (although I didn't let her finish it), and is acting perfectly fine.

I gave her some baking soda. They are on free choice alfalfa pellets and occasional grass hay (had some this morning). Free access to weedy, grass pasture.

So - do I have to worry about her bloating and check on her tonight? Can a goat actually bloat from grass hay - or did she just over indulge and will be fine?

Thanks!
PJ


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Just checked on Molly, and she's fine. Still curious, though - can a goat bloat from hay?

PJ


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

The only bloat I have seen in goats with hay is when alfafa is really green and very new bales and very fresh. and Yep they overate on it...not mine but a friends did it. I dont like fresh hot hay...I like fresh hay but will let it age some and cool. But I think you are right they just got busy with it.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

They can bloat from alfalfa hay that hasn't cured for 30 days because the nitrogen in it is too high. Grass hay shouldn't cause bloating. Since your goats are already used to eating grass hay and pasture, I wouldn't be too concerned. Kathie


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sure, clover, oathay, peanut hay, all legume hays....hay that is damp, any changes can cause a doe to bloat. Bloat can be true impaction, bloat can also be frothy bloat where the body simply builds up acids....or worse is gas bloat, where something usually grain sets up gas formation in the rumen. Putting a whole round bale out with complete acess to it when they were before just getting "and occasional grass hay" is still a change. Vicki


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

ok - good to know - will add that to the memory banks!

PJ


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

But you could just be seeing a full working rumen and not bloat. But yes Vicki is right


----------

